# distributor rotation



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

How is it that a Pontiac distributor turns counter clockwise and a Chevrolet turns clockwise? Are the distributor drive gears cut in the opposite direction?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, both the cam gear and the dist gear are cut the other dirrection.
chevy distributer....Pontiac distributer


----------

